# Help ID Tippler Strain...



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Gone...!...


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

Louie,I live in upstate Ny.This week I went to a breeders home to buy a pair of Pumpers to raise my Tumblers , he had a few pairs of yellow Lovatts that were solid yellow.He only wanted to sell young birds so I purchased a few white homers instead.


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

Louie,Get those Batteries,tomorrow the 7th ,I'm going to pigeon club meeting here in Upstate Ny.It would be great if I had a picture to show the members and get their opinion on what strain they are.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Lovatts do come in yellow ,but they don't have the long beak.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Honestly,i 've never seen a tippler like that.They resemble a flying flight from the beak and the yellow eye.Tipplers have pearl eyes for the most part,and a medium to short beak.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

I really like the way the head flows in to the beak. Not that really big forehead as some.
Logangrmnr


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

might be mixed with NY FLIGHTS..maybe thats how they get the red ring around the eyes...


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*They look like a cross of Tipler and flight, might be good flyers*GEORGE


----------



## Dutchwitschild (Feb 7, 2009)

> he had gotten them from a old timer that spoke French...... Does anyone maybe have some or any Ideas of the Strain…???


It is obvious that these are French Tumblers in yellow.(Culbutant Français). Please have a look at. http://10253.alloforum.com/montlucon-direct-t8367-8.html


----------



## Dutchwitschild (Feb 7, 2009)

> Have you ever seen tipplers like this in a group showing these same distinctive markings & color???


I have never seen Tipplers with such red ring around the eyes...
I think, you have to wait till you can see which flying style the youngsters have. Almost all Tipplers have very broad primary flights. What do these Yellows have? But the most important thing is, that you enjoy these good looking birds and how they will fly.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

they definiatelty look flying flightish to me with that beak , great look and very distinguished .


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

That A 100 % Clinker. Flight Cross Tippler. Let See when it Flys Then we can Give it a Name..


----------

